
For Muslims in India, 'entire neighborhoods have gone empty in fear’ - gshakir
https://www.latimes.com/world-nation/story/2019-12-26/in-protest-crackdown-indian-police-accused-targeting-muslims
======
amriksohata
THere has been a lot of disinformation from both sides about the CAA. THe
truth is both political parties have rallied for the CAA in the past and it
was passed by Indias upper house (Rajya Sabha) which the BJP ruling party has
no majority.

~~~
woodandsteel
Are you saying that no Muslim neighborhoods have emptied out?

And why don't you tell us the true description of the contents and intention
of the CCA.

